# Ernesto



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here it comes... :smt011 They're saying now that it's going to be a hurricane when it makes landfall. Winds are at 70 mph now...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Baten down the hatch JS. We lucked out here on the Space Coast as all we got was some rain. Good luck man were with ya.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hopefully U don't loose anymore trees...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

best of luck. been there done that


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still wondering if I am going to have to drive 25 miles to work tomorrow just to sit there (I can't imagine anyone coming in to shop during a hurricane, but what do I know). I really can't afford to lose 11 hours of pay, but I'd rather not die trying. And all you need around here is a drizzle to cause endless crashes.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

js said:


> Here it comes... :smt011 They're saying now that it's going to be a hurricane when it makes landfall. Winds are at 70 mph now...


~ JS where are you, if I may ask...? GOOD LUCK & BE CAREFUL.... got ya on the weather channel & Wrightsville beach is starting to get some strong stuff. I've been through 4 'canes & I feel for ya.... start making more ice now fill up coolers & freeze bottles of water ....incase the power goes out, & I know it sounds silly but you just might be glad you did you can always "chuck it" if ya don't need it... just tryin to help... :smt003


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ JS where are you, if I may ask...? GOOD LUCK & BE CAREFUL.... got ya on the weather channel & Wrightsville beach is starting to get some strong stuff. I've been through 4 'canes & I feel for ya.... start making more ice now fill up coolers & freeze bottles of water ....incase the power goes out, & I know it sounds silly but you just might be glad you did you can always "chuck it" if ya don't need it... just tryin to help... :smt003


I'm west of Raleigh... It's hugging the eastern part of the state. We're getting mosty rain and some high winds. My area is doing fine, but the city over from me has a bunch of downed trees and power outages, etc.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

quick update: 6:26am... It's here...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JUst go outside and shoot at it - you'll be fine :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> JUst go outside and shoot at it - you'll be fine :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


If only... 

I just went outside, I've got limbs down all over the place... :smt011

But at least the trees they came from are still standing...


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

js said:


> Here it comes... :smt011 They're saying now that it's going to be a hurricane when it makes landfall. Winds are at 70 mph now...


Heck....in NM where I live we've had dust storms with winds higher than that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Doesn't appear to have been too awful here in the Durham area, but I understand some other places were hit hard. How did you all do?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I heard on the news that some crazy guy in NC was seen out in the storm, firing his gun into the air :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I heard on the news that some crazy guy in NC was seen out in the storm, firing his gun into the air :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067


Only one? Wow, the crazy guys in NC shooting at the weather have teetered off!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I'm down here in Johnston County. We didn't get much wind and the rain wasn't as much as I expected.


----------

